# Hand fed T. bondi!



## Tarangela (Feb 13, 2006)

Just thought I would post an update.  Mainly b/c it all went so well.  A couple of weeks ago, I posted about my T. blondi's fangs being damaged.  I was having a problem getting her to eat, she couldn't hold the food up to her mouth.  So, I tried pinky soup, and cricket soup, hoping she would be able to eat that.  But it seemed very difficult for her, and she would give up.  She is at the 6" leg span mark, and I did not want to lose her.

Windchaser suggested hand feeding her.  Actually picking her up, and putting the food directly in her mouth.  This thought really kinda freaked me out, but I decided this weekend that I didn't have a choice.  She couldn't eat on her own, and she would die eventually.  Water can only sustain her so long.  Her abdomen was really shrinking 

WELL, I put on some rubber gloves, got my tweezers, put on a mouth mask, and decided I was going to try this.  I mushed up some crickets, and had all of that ready.  My heart was beating like triple!  I put my hand in there, and picked her up!!!!!  I did the cup method.  I could hardly breathe, but she was VERY still.  She was probably as freaked as I was.

I attempted putting the cricket mush in between her fang area, and kinda worked it in w/ the tweezers.  SHE ACTUALLY STARTED EATING IT!  I mean, she ate 3 cricket entrails *gag*!  I was so happy!  My hand started cramping a little, but she didn't mind, and loosed my grip a little for her.

After the last bit of the food started to disappear, she started wiggling a little.  I figured that was her way of telling me, "All done!"  

I put her back in her cage, and that was that!  I repeated this yesterday, and will be doing it each night this week.  Then every other day after that.  Have to get that abdomen fluffed up!

Sorry this was so long....but it was absolutely amazing to me, and it worked like a charm BOTH times.  I can't believe I was putting FOOD in a T. blondi's mouth  

Thanks to all that replied, and especially Windchaser...b/c I would have never thought about trying this :clap:


----------



## Mr Ed (Feb 13, 2006)

That is really awesome!!!  Congratulations!  Maybe you can get someone to get a few picks of you doing this, that would be very cool to see.  Good luck and I hope things keep going this well for you.


----------



## Tarangela (Feb 13, 2006)

I can try to get the hubby to do this!  He wouldn't even come in the room when I told him what I was doing  

I will bring a camera home, and try to get him to take a pic, but I don't have a website to host it.  But I don't mind that at all.  As long as I have a few minutes to breathe before the pic gets taken.  I can't explain how wild it is to pick on of THESE up w/ my hands.  She has more strength that I thought.  I just can't believe she is accepting it.

I mean, when I started putting the food in between her fangs, she started moving them up and down pushing the food in.  Something that made me want to laugh, she put her palps down under her fangs like she had something to hold    You know how they look while they are eating, palps all lined up under their fangs until their finished


----------



## Mr Ed (Feb 13, 2006)

I couldn't imagine holding my blondi to feed her, she's right at 7 3/4" and in need of a molt soon.  I can only imagine how nervous you are when doing that. lol


----------



## Tarangela (Feb 13, 2006)

Mr Ed said:
			
		

> I couldn't imagine holding my blondi to feed her, she's right at 7 3/4" and in need of a molt soon.  I can only imagine how nervous you are when doing that. lol


Well, I have another blondi, her name is Raggs.  She is at the 7-8" mark like the one you mentioned.  And she teleports!  You know how they are!!

When it was time for her to eat, after she molted in Jan., she tried really hard to eat crickets, etc.  I put in a newborn pinky, and she literally had that thing picked up, and was working her fangs all over it.  At least for a couple of hours.  NEVER broke the pinky's skin.  So, I am assuming if she tried to get me, she wouldn't brake my skin either.  Her fangs look blunt, like someone cut half of them off.  But the fangs on her molt looked perfect  

I have never been one to really like handling my T's.  I have let a couple of rosies walk on my hand willingly before, but never forced them by the cup method.  The only down side is knowing I will have to do this until next time she molts, which will probably be a year or so.  She molted last March.


----------



## stooka (Feb 13, 2006)

i gotta admit u got big balls than me girl!:?  i cant imagine doing that to mine although maybe its different if u HAVE too.congrats hope she starts fattening up soon:clap:


----------



## Tarangela (Feb 13, 2006)

stooka said:
			
		

> i gotta admit u got big balls than me girl!:?  i cant imagine doing that to mine although maybe its different if u HAVE too.congrats hope she starts fattening up soon:clap:


Yeah, when I read that last suggestion from Windchaser, I was like    There ain't no way I am going to do that.

But, it ended up being a life and death situation, and unfortunately I have a very deep affection for all my spideys.  I just cannot believe she sat there, cupped in my hand for about 20 minutes, and let me put crickets ickies in her mouth.  She must have felt as desperate as I did :}


----------



## stooka (Feb 13, 2006)

i think thats amazing well done.:worship:


----------



## Mr Ed (Feb 13, 2006)

stooka said:
			
		

> i gotta admit u got big balls than me girl!:?  i cant imagine doing that to mine although maybe its different if u HAVE too.congrats hope she starts fattening up soon:clap:


You admitted what I uh, couldn't admit...


----------



## Tarangela (Feb 13, 2006)

stooka said:
			
		

> i think thats amazing well done.:worship:


Thanks   ALL thanks to this BB though, 100%.

I'll tell you what it reminds me of.  I am sure all of you have seen the original Rudolph the Rednose Reigndeer.  Well, when Cornelious comes in with the Abomindable (sp) snowman, his teeth are pulled out, and he puts a star on the Christmas tree and smiles    Just a big hairy half-toothless monster!


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow! That's brave en very well done!! :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Yes please take pics next time - you can host a certain number of pictures right here on the board (unless that has changed recently).

Just don't let your successes go to your head, always expect the unexpected, even if your T hasn't reacted defenslively 5 times, 7 times or 10 times, it might still try to strike or kick hairs the 11th time   So continue to be careful  
Best of luck with it in the future... and remember WE WANT PICS!!!! :worship:


----------



## Varden (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations!  I'm so glad it worked!  I, too, want pictures.  I can't even imagine picking one of my blondi's up.

You might not have to do this for a year or more, though.  She knows her body's not quite right.  She might try to force a molt after a couple of months.


----------



## Tarangela (Feb 13, 2006)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Wow! That's brave en very well done!! :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> Yes please take pics next time - you can host a certain number of pictures right here on the board (unless that has changed recently).
> 
> ...


I will check into that.  I have a digi cam here at work I will take home tonight.
And I agree about not getting brave.  I am sure I will be getting a defense pose or something when I am not quick enough to cup her.  I don't mind the hair kicking, I just don't like the idea of her striking at me, and hitting me.  Even if she didn't have fangs at all.  It's just the idea of it that gives me shivers!  Careful is ALWAYS the key.  If I ever get bitten by anything, I will never blame the T.  I think if a person gets bit, it's 100% their fault.


----------



## Tarangela (Feb 13, 2006)

Varden said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  I'm so glad it worked!  I, too, want pictures.  I can't even imagine picking one of my blondi's up.
> 
> You might not have to do this for a year or more, though.  She knows her body's not quite right.  She might try to force a molt after a couple of months.


That would be excellent.  I just hope she doesn't lose her life, if she does try to force a molt.  I have heard of that before, just never thought about it in this situation.  I feel like a little mommy 

The thought a couple of weeks ago of having to pick her up and put food in her mouth, almost brought tears to my eyes.  Just a weird, kinda scary situation.  I mean w/ every move it sounds like they are hissing at you.


----------



## Ronj (Feb 13, 2006)

A very educational and informative post that may help someone in the future.  Thank you for sharing and I also am looking forward to some pictures.  You are the girl!


----------



## Merfolk (Feb 13, 2006)

If it's unable to bite, I don't mind hendling it. I wouldn't touch such animal before introducing myself and check out it's response.


----------



## Windchaser (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that it is working for you. I hope your _T. blondi_ regains its strength and molts again. If it does, it should repair its fangs. It may also force an early molt to heal itself.

BTW, great job! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Pennywise (Feb 13, 2006)

*I hope it all works*

out for you too.  I would hate to lose my Blondi so I can imagine your
concern. Mine molted 2 weeks ago and it's 2 white fangs were the first
things I saw come out. Mine has a scar on the abdomen which I think will molt
out eventually. With all these TV specials about Goliath Bird Eaters, it's
possible they may become scarcer and more expensive due to popularity.
Again Good Luck!


----------



## Tarangela (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you all for your compliments 

I had another successful night, and we managed to get some great pics!  The only thing is, I don't have a way to load them on my laptop here at home.
The pics are on a memory stick.  I will be loading them tomorrow at my work computer, and will try my best to post them on this forum.  If I can't get them to post, I would be happy to email them to any member on here that could post them 

I get to work at 8am, and I can't wait to share these


----------



## solaceofwinter (Feb 13, 2006)

wow sounds like you made a new friend huh?  this is the coolest post ive read on the boards since becomming a member. i think you did a great job helping your spider out. i cant wait to see the pictures. dont keep us waiting too long!


----------



## Pyst (Feb 13, 2006)

Job very well done indeed. I don't know how difficult it is to feed with tweezers but you might consider putting the soup into a small syringe minus the needle. That way you could kinda squirt it little by little.


----------



## Tarangela (Feb 14, 2006)

Well good morning everyone 

I am going to try to post pics now.  And I would like to post them all.  So bare with me


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow! Awsome! I can almost hear it purr


----------



## Tarangela (Feb 14, 2006)

I have 4 more to post   I hope yall don't mind


----------



## solaceofwinter (Feb 14, 2006)

ya know, ive wanted a blondi for a while, but i have an l.parahybana and an a.geniculta that i thought may change my mind, but that blondi looks so awsome. i guess if you have never really seen a larger spider in person you dont really get the effect of how big they actually are. those photos are too cool! that spider is very impressive. i think everything is going to work just great for ya, just keep up what your doing!


----------



## Tarangela (Feb 14, 2006)

I love posting pics!  I am going to post a pic of my other blondi, Raggs.  She was a WC, and this is a pic right after one of her molts last year.  Now she is wild, and has all 1" of her fangs.  At least an 8" leg span.  Had to share...

When I received her, she was in very rough shape.  Her right rear tarsus was half hanging off   It basically was dangling.  And she wouldn't let it touch the ground.  I waited about a day or so, put her in the fridge for about 5 minutes.  Then, I took a pair of tweezers, opened the container, and jerked in an upward motion.  The segment came off nicely, and I put some NuSkin on it.  The next molt, it came back perfect   So, I guess I have established a personal relationship w/ both of these ladies now!


----------



## LukeC (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow:clap: :clap: , nice pics, Im so happy that you were abley to save your T, and what a T, I can not even think of doing that, you are very brave to do that, good luck and I hope your T pulls through.


----------



## roberto (Feb 14, 2006)

*Great post.*

This is an amazing and informative post. Gives people with fangless T's some hope.


----------



## Tarangela (Feb 14, 2006)

I will admit that last night she was a bit skittish before I picked her up.  It took me a couple of times to get a good grip on her.  But it seemed like after the 3rd time or so, she was comfortable, and so was I.

It is hard to stop my hand from shaking somewhat, and I know she couldn't like that.  I try to relax and breathe as easy as possible, that is why I have on a mask, kinda like the ones dentists use.

As you can see from the pics, her fangs are like 50%.  I am confident she can't brake my skin if she tried.  But she has not reared at me, or kicked hairs.  I think as she gets stronger, w/ more nutrients, she will be a little harder to handle.  I may start doing this every other day, to give her a break.
It must be very stressful for her in some ways, especially a spider of her nature


----------



## Tarangela (Feb 14, 2006)

roberto said:
			
		

> This is an amazing and informative post. Gives people with fangless T's some hope.


Very true!  If anyone wanted to try this, I am sure they could do it!  Just a pair of latex gloves, tweezers and a mask.  W/ a good dose of patience  

It just takes a little time and practice.  But I would make sure to try all other ways of trying to let the T eat on its own first.  

It really was pitiful watching her trying to pick up a cricket and eat, only for it to fall out of her mouth and her giving up.  Her fangs aren't long enough to hold the food.


----------



## solaceofwinter (Feb 14, 2006)

could we see some more pics of the enclosures themselves? dont want it to get off-topic though... you have two very nice spiders. how long do they take to get 'full grown' from a sling stage? i made a t blondi thread (that hard to keep?) just a minute ago if you would like to add anything to it i would appreciate it!


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Feb 14, 2006)

*Congrats Man !*

Wow thanks for sharing those pictures man ! 
And congrats on the sucsessful feedings , i hope all goes well for you with that bigg blondi....:clap:
I know i would have to work myself up to pick my 7 " blondi up , but you gotta do what ya gotta do , even more so when it comes to saving them !


----------



## Mina (Feb 14, 2006)

Congrats!!!  Not only on helping your baby, but having the guts to do it!!!!!!  I don't have a blondi, I'm not allowed, but even if I did, I'm not sure I could do that!!!!:worship: :clap: :worship: :clap:   Your T is lucky to have you!!!!!!


----------



## smof (Feb 14, 2006)

This is an awesome story, I'm so impressed by what you've done. :clap:  I can't even bring myself to pick my super-calm Chaco up like that, lol. 

One idea I had while reading this. If you were to put crickets/meat or whatever in a blender and blend it, maybe with a little bit of water, so you end up not just with cricket mash but properly liquid cricket 'smoothie', and put it in a dish, do you think she would drink it and be able to get the nutrients that way? Just thinking of how you could keep feeding her if she suddenly decided this method wasn't fun any more.

Congrats again. Now try it with an OBT


----------



## Tarangela (Feb 14, 2006)

smof said:
			
		

> This is an awesome story, I'm so impressed by what you've done. :clap:  I can't even bring myself to pick my super-calm Chaco up like that, lol.
> 
> One idea I had while reading this. If you were to put crickets/meat or whatever in a blender and blend it, maybe with a little bit of water, so you end up not just with cricket mash but properly liquid cricket 'smoothie', and put it in a dish, do you think she would drink it and be able to get the nutrients that way? Just thinking of how you could keep feeding her if she suddenly decided this method wasn't fun any more.
> 
> Congrats again. Now try it with an OBT


Yeah, like I mentioned last night, when I tried to pick her up the first few times, she would try to bolt to the other end of the cage.  But she never turned on me.  Putting those tweezers to her fangs is enough to make your heart race, that is for sure.

I did make some really gooey cricket mash w/ hamburger meat at one time.  She tried to pick it up, but kept dropping it, and finally gave up   I did this for about 2 weeks.  I would get really excited when she would go for something that wasn't even moving.  I also had the mess sitting on a strip of wax paper, so dirt wouldn't get all in it.

She will probably decide she doesn't like this any more as she gets stronger.
She was a little harder to calm down last night.  

LOL@OBT  :}


----------



## Wish_mastera (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi. :clap: :clap:   You know already my problem with my blondi. I'll never do that. I dont have "the balls"   My blondi is an aggressive one. Here in this forum somoebody offered to me the same hand feeding method, but I've tried anything else except this. Its two monts since the bad molt and now she looks so. I feed her with crickets without legs and wings, once with newborn mouse. Our problem is not so rare. Before the bad molt the abdomen of mine was huge. Maybe this is the reason after the molt to look more normal than your. Without your help your blondi probably wouldnt make it.   Its hard to see such a beast so helpless. I think both will make it


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 25, 2006)

Interesting, but I would use that for a desesperate situation, because im sure some ppl will see that and think : Heumm i'll do that with my T ... just for the fun of it


----------



## bonesmama (Feb 25, 2006)

:clap: :worship: You are the BEST Mommy!:worship: :clap: 
THESE are the types of posts that really do it for me! Your experience will be valuable for alot of people--great stuff!


----------



## Tarangela (Feb 25, 2006)

wish mastera, good luck w/ your blondi!  She looks really healthy, and it seems you are doing your best 

Thanks for the comments everyone.  She just seems to lock up when I cup her.  I don't like to humanize them, but it is like she knows she isn't going to be hurt, and that the goodies are coming 

I do hope she molts again soon and corrects this fang problem.  But I am sure after the next molt, she will have forgotten everything!


----------



## David_F (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Angela,

Just curious to know how your blondi fared after the hand-feeding.  Did she ever molt and regrow the fangs?

-David


----------



## Chilkootmom (Dec 6, 2006)

Im very curious myself...what an interesting post...Great Job...


----------



## Tarangela (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks for your concern and bringing this post back up!

I have still been handfeeding this T. blondi.  She seems to still be accepting, but sometimes she can be very wiggly  

She hasn't molted yet, and I don't see any signs.  I am worried about when that time comes though   She is still pretty skinny, and it will take a lot out of her.  But maybe, just maybe she will pull through it when that time comes.

But yes, as for now, I am still handfeeding her once to twice a week 

Any questions are welcome.

My heart rate stays normal now when I pick her up...


----------



## David_F (Dec 7, 2006)

Sounds like you've done a great job so far.  Hope she molts soon and comes out with a pair of nice, sharp fangs.  Good luck.


----------



## Tarangela (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks David 

I really hope she does molt well!

Sometimes when I stick my hand in there, and I'm not fast enough, she will try to attack it!  So cute ;P 

I really hope she will try to molt in 2007.  Feb. will be a year 

I appreciate the support here!


----------



## Daniel_h (Dec 7, 2006)

wow a year of doing that lol !

how often do you do it now?


----------



## Tarangela (Dec 7, 2006)

Daniel_h said:


> wow a year of doing that lol !
> 
> how often do you do it now?


Well, it does drink a lot of water as well.  It will still maul a cricket though, if I through one in there   But it can't pierce it.

I try to do it once to twice a week.  I was doing it every other day back in the early part of the year!

Now it is a piece of cake.  A little gross, you have to moosh the cricket the right way, or it's wasted.  It has to be pure liquidy goo    Or she can't drink it.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Dec 7, 2006)

That's really cool that you are able to do that. I had a rosie get sick and she was not capable of eating. She had her fangs but I had to hand feed her too. I also had to give her water. I used a q-tip, unravelled a little bit, and dipped in water and let her byte it. Then she could suck the water from the q-tip. It worked pretty good but she ended up dieing about 2 months later. Poor girl hung on for a while and I hope I made it as easy and comfortable a possible. That was a real concern for me since she was my first T.


----------



## Tarangela (Dec 7, 2006)

cheetah13mo said:


> That's really cool that you are able to do that. I had a rosie get sick and she was not capable of eating. She had her fangs but I had to hand feed her too. I also had to give her water. I used a q-tip, unravelled a little bit, and dipped in water and let her byte it. Then she could suck the water from the q-tip. It worked pretty good but she ended up dieing about 2 months later. Poor girl hung on for a while and I hope I made it as easy and comfortable a possible. That was a real concern for me since she was my first T.


I am sorry to hear about your Rosie.  What was wrong w/ her?  I bet that was kinda freaky w/ her having fangs.  My other spiders are so jumpy, I wouldn't want to have to pick them up.  The worst is my Brazilion white knee.
She will come after anything I put up to her kritter keeper.  She will stick her fangs through the vent holes!

I didn't want to mention this on here, but last night I had a dream that I found the blondi dead   If she makes it through the next molt, she should be unstoppable....


----------



## cheetah13mo (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm sure your blonde will be fine. She seems to be in good hands.:clap: 

I caused my rosies death by feeding it some cricks that I caught. They were pesticide riden and my T got so sick that she couldn't walk, eat, drink, or anything. It was really sad and I beat myself up over it all the time because I knew better.  Now I do my best to keep my collection in the best possible health and care. I would be doing exactly what you are doing for you T. Keep me up to date on this. These kinds of things you don't find in books. 

She'll be fine after the next molt.


----------



## Tarangela (Dec 7, 2006)

cheetah13mo said:


> I'm sure your blonde will be fine. She seems to be in good hands.:clap:
> 
> I caused my rosies death by feeding it some cricks that I caught. They were pesticide riden and my T got so sick that she couldn't walk, eat, drink, or anything. It was really sad and I beat myself up over it all the time because I knew better.  Now I do my best to keep my collection in the best possible health and care. I would be doing exactly what you are doing for you T. Keep me up to date on this. These kinds of things you don't find in books.
> 
> She'll be fine after the next molt.



That is too bad about the crickets   I to have been tempted to feed my tarantulas crickets from outside.  And a couple of years ago, I did on occasion.  B/c I live about an hour from the nearest pet store   And I knew they were so hungry.  I am sorry about your loss.  I just had a 3 year old pinktoe die last week, and still have no clue how or why.

I hope when my blondi gets to the molting point she doesn't die, and that she has enough strength.  It will be hard to see the molting signs though.  There is no bald patch on her.  And I don't want to force her to eat when she has stopped 

I will keep this thread up to date a little better for everyone


----------



## cheetah13mo (Dec 7, 2006)

She'll make it through the molt. It may take her longer but there is nothing in your situation that would keep her from completeing the molt. Besides, she wouldn't want to leave that kind of treatment. Your gonna turn her into a spoiled brat.


----------



## Tarangela (Dec 7, 2006)

cheetah13mo said:


> She'll make it through the molt. It may take her longer but there is nothing in your situation that would keep her from completeing the molt. Besides, she wouldn't want to leave that kind of treatment. Your gonna turn her into a spoiled brat.





She is quite spoiled.  It has gotten to the point where she will let me pick her up, turn her over and start the process w/ hardly any wiggling.  I know she will be like the monster in the avatar soon though.  I think I will make a special trip out tonight to find the juiciest crickets for her


----------



## K MUELLER (Dec 7, 2006)

T- Keep up the great work!!!  You are the ''Dr. Dolittle'' of the monster T's. Keep us posted with the progress,and all the best for a quick recovery-Later-Karl:clap:


----------



## jayer10 (Dec 7, 2006)

You haven't tried smushing a pinkie up and giving it to her have you? It might give her some extra nutrients she needs. J/k I hope she's does well though.


----------



## Mlotec (Dec 7, 2006)

Tarangela is Dr. Tarangela in my eyes, for T's of course!  Great read and best of luck in the furture for your T.Blondi's and other tarantulas.


----------



## Leiurus87 (Dec 7, 2006)

Commendable work. One more Tarantula injury treatment down. From injured legs and cracked shells to this. I hope one day we will all see a topic named "Known Cure for Nematode Infections."


----------



## Tarangela (Dec 8, 2006)

Back when this all began, I did try mushing pinkies    You really just don't know how gross that can be.  And my stomach doesn't turn easy.  I had the pinkies cut open w/ a razor, but it was just aweful.  And all I could really get out of there was some blood.  I just, couldn't.

I am going to start doing this feeding twice a week again, b/c I know she will have to molt soon.  Since Feb. will have been a year.

I hate to see something suffer.  I think I ought to name her "Stubby"  

She was overly cooperative last night.  I was able to carry on a conversation,
watch TV, ect. while I was holding her


----------



## Tarangela (Jan 2, 2007)

WELL.

I have some horrible news to share with you all.

My little baby died on New Year's Eve 

IT was aweful.  Its little body was drawn up and very cold.  It was very heartbreaking.  I can't imagine having to go through this again.  I was SO HOPING she would make it to the next molt.

I did see something I have NEVER seen before though.  In her mouth area were tiny white bugs crawling around.  Looked like some sort of mites?  Not really sure, but still VERY sad.  She will be buried in a special place.

I dreaded coming here and telling you all, but knew some people were keeping up w/ this thread.

All in the same week I had these molts from the others:
Mex. Red Knee, Chaco Golden Knee, 2 of the Curly Hairs, Zebra, and a Cameroon Baboon.  All adults, all molted last week 

This doesn't apply to this board, but I also lost my dearest hermit crab, King, which was a Jumbo, about the size of a softball.  He was spoiled rotten and had a heck of a personality.  Why I let myself get so close to my animals, I will never know.

_*Thanks to ALL of you for being SO supportive and helpful to me.*_ It really meant a lot.  I wish all of you the absolute BEST w/ your spideys this NEW year of 2007.......


----------



## Tarangela (Jan 2, 2007)

Tarangela said:


> I didn't want to mention this on here, but last night I had a dream that I found the blondi dead   If she makes it through the next molt, she should be unstoppable....



I guess dreams do come true????????


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I was sure she was going to make it. It seemed things were going so well.

That's on hell of a holiday you had.
Happy New Year and I wish you, your family and your pets the very best.

My thoughts are with you,

Cheetah


----------



## Tarangela (Jan 2, 2007)

cheetah13mo said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I was sure she was going to make it. It seemed things were going so well.
> 
> That's on hell of a holiday you had.
> Happy New Year and I wish you, your family and your pets the very best.
> ...



Thank you...


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, that was sad indeed. And after all the effort you put in to it =(


----------



## Tarangela (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks 

I appreciate all the sympathies...


----------



## Mina (Jan 2, 2007)

My hat is off to you to have the guts to do what you needed to do to save your T's life.  In all honesty, I'm not sure I would have had the guts to do what you did.  Congrats and I'm awed at your willingness and courage to do everything you could for your T!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:  :clap:  :worship:
I can't express my sympathies enough that after all of your hard work, she didn't make it.  I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pyst (Jan 2, 2007)

Tarangela said:


> I did see something I have NEVER seen before though.  In her mouth area were tiny white bugs crawling around.  Looked like some sort of mites?  Not really sure, but still VERY sad.


Are you sure they were mites? I hope it wasn't nematodes. They didn't look like tiny worms did they?


----------



## Fizco (Jan 2, 2007)

I am deeply sorry for your loss.
I was amazed when i first read this thread and really hoped she would pull through the next moult. 
It must have been terrible for you, especially how close you must have got to her through the hand feeding.

Glenn


----------



## Tarangela (Jan 3, 2007)

Pyst said:


> Are you sure they were mites? I hope it wasn't nematodes. They didn't look like tiny worms did they?


I was so horrified at the moment, I didn't look close enough.  They were just in the mouth area.  I thought about nematodes, but I don't know what exactly they look like.  That makes sense though, right?  And this was all of a sudden.

What causes nematodes anyway?

It was all very sudden


----------

